# Truck Tires..The Beast Needs New Feets !



## Dix (Feb 23, 2013)

'05 F250, coming up on 49,000 miles with original Michelline's 

Cant spend a fortune. Not hauling currently, maybe a few times this coming show season. Don't off road, don't beach.

5 miles to work, 15 miles to the barn, not much other driving currently, aside from market & errands.

I figure the 2 fronts on one paycheck, and the 2 backs on the next, or the one after.

Are cheapo tires from Wallyworld or Pep Boys ok?

265/70R17_._

I figure next go round  I can upgrade, but for now, need new sneakers to be safe.


----------



## Hogwildz (Feb 23, 2013)

I got a set of tires put on a few years ago at Pep Boys, not bad actually.
Just don't let them do any suspension alignment.


----------



## JoeyD (Feb 23, 2013)

I bought these a little over 2 years ago and have almost 45,000 on them and they still have a good bit of life in them. They are quiter then the B.F. Goodrich that came on my truck and cheaper then the Michellines I wanted to buy yet they are rated about as good. Also my gas mileage went up when I put them on.

http://www.tirerack.com/tires/tires...utoMake=Toyota&autoYear=2003&autoModel=Tacoma 4wd Extra Cab&autoModClar=

I'm not sure about the link working but they are Kumho Road Venture on Tirerack.com, they get great reviews there.


----------



## jharkin (Feb 23, 2013)

I've never been steered wrong making selections based on tire rack reviews and tests.


----------



## SolarAndWood (Feb 23, 2013)

I've got about 60K on a set of these http://mastercrafttires.com/Tires/Light-Truck/Courser-HTR.aspx and they have a lot of life left in them.  As I recall, they are one of the Cooper off brands.  They were a lot less money and come LR E.


----------



## Dix (Feb 23, 2013)

What's LR E ?

Think I'm gonna get an education here.


----------



## SolarAndWood (Feb 23, 2013)

LR E gives you the higher load ratings you want if you are towing.  Given you have a 3/4 ton truck, that is probably what came on it.


----------



## Dix (Feb 23, 2013)

Heavy duty Michellines <sp> are original. Really nice tires, just about done with their tread life (surprised they haven't dry rotted, but they haven't).

They passed inspection in November.

I just want to be safe.


----------



## Mrs. Krabappel (Feb 23, 2013)

I've bought from tire rack and been very pleased.    Well, except that that tires are damn expensive any way you look at it.


----------



## Dix (Feb 23, 2013)

Expensive, but needed, damn it.


----------



## MasterMech (Feb 23, 2013)

Cooper Discoverer HT's.  Have run 3 or 4 sets of them on various vehicles.  Including a SRW 1-ton that towed a 20 foot gooseneck stock trailer.  Got decent mileage (as decent as a 454 was going to get anyways...), they were quiet, they did snow just fine and were ok in the fields as long as it wasn't too muddy.  Priced right for a name brand tire too.  My last set I bought ran me just under $700 for 4 tires.


----------



## PapaDave (Feb 24, 2013)

Dixie, if you haven't been, rotate the new tires every few thousand miles and you'll get a bit more life out of them. If you have, ignore me.
Follow the manufacturer recommended rotation pattern for your vehicle.
Tires aren't something to skimp on, if at all possible. I like the idea of 2 now, then 2 later. Just don't wait too long for the 2nd 2.
LR is load rating, E is for a heavier duty rating.
TireRack is good for all that info if you snoop around a little.
For your perusal: http://www.tirerack.com/tires/TireSearchResults.jsp?tireIndex=1&autoMake=Ford&autoYear=2005&autoModel=F250 Super Cab 4wd&autoModClar=&width=265/&ratio=70&diameter=17&sortCode=50550&skipOver=true&minSpeedRating=Q&minLoadRating=E&tab=All 

http://www.tirerack.com/tires/tiretech/tiretech.jsp


----------



## jharkin (Feb 24, 2013)

Ask the shop you are going to use - they might give you a discount on the set or a discount on the mounting and balancing if you do all 4 tires at once. If so it would pay to save for a month and do it in one shot.

If not I agree with Dave, dont wait too long.  Its a good idea to keep the tire wear as even as you can, especially on a 4x4.



And i also agree that tires are the one car thing worth spending as much as you can afford for best quality.  Single most important safety item on the car.


----------



## PapaDave (Feb 24, 2013)

jharkin said:


> especially on a 4x4


 
+1


----------



## Dix (Feb 24, 2013)

Thanks, guys. I'm seeing alot of deals on all 4 tires for roughly $550 - $600 ( + tax, title, and dealer prep )

Any one ever heard of Primewell tires?

http://www.firestonecompleteautocare.com/tirecatalog/Primewell/ValeraHTLTR?article=3605

or Hankook Dynapro?

http://www.pepboys.com/tires/details/Hankook/Dynapro AS/9685521/2005/FORDTRUCK/F250SUPERDUTYPU/0-V833054LSOHC/457/


----------



## PapaDave (Feb 24, 2013)

What about a spare?


----------



## Dix (Feb 24, 2013)

Right now, I was thinking the best of what I have, to be replaced by something else ASAP.


----------



## Halligan (Feb 24, 2013)

Hankook are decent tires. I know many people who like the Dynapro ATM.


----------



## Dix (Feb 24, 2013)

Thanks,Halligan !

Still looking.

In about 5 months, I'll be able to buy a "beater", and save the truck wear & tear. Drive it on Sundays


----------



## Beetle-Kill (Feb 24, 2013)

www.treadwright.com-
I can't vouch for these, but another forum member seems to like them. I will probably try a set this spring, the pricing is great, compared to local pricing.
I don't put more than 5-7K on my truck a year, these sound like a tough, economical alternative to the major brands.


----------



## begreen (Feb 24, 2013)

Halligan said:


> Hankook are decent tires. I know many people who like the Dynapro ATM.


 

SOME Hankook tires are decent, others are not. We have a set on our Odyssey and they are the worst tires I have ever driven with. They have no sidewall strength at all. Feels like you are driving on jello.


----------



## Highbeam (Feb 25, 2013)

Your door sticker will specify that you use load range E tires. In the old days, this was referred to as a 10-ply tire.

I am currently running the Cooper a/t tires in stock size and LRE. They are nice and quiet though I have been getting flats with them, rock punches where gravel pokes right through the tread. In fact, I am currently using my spare tire with a flat cooper on the rim. Loads of fun changing tires on an F350. I bought at discount tire and they only cost about 160$ each.

I don't off-road this truck but I tow trailers and sometimes have to drive in grass or in the snow. HT tires seem to offer very little traction.


----------



## Flatbedford (Feb 27, 2013)

I think these are the ones I put on my F250 last summer. They seem to ride nice and handle well and don't make that much noise. Mine are 265/75 R16 LRE. I think I paid about $180 each from my local guy. His price was comparable to the mail order as it included mounting and balancing.
http://us.coopertire.com/Tires/Light-Truck/DISCOVERER-A-T3.aspx?tab=2


----------



## nate379 (Feb 28, 2013)

Those don't look too bad. About the least aggressive tire I'd run on a truck.  I've been stuck on damp grass with the chit "Florida tires" pretty much every new truck comes with.

I run Goodyear Duratracs on my 2500 Ram diesel. The set of 4 (315/75R16) was about $900, not bad at all.
http://www.tirerack.com/tires/tires.jsp?tireModel=Wrangler DuraTrac&tireMake=Goodyear


----------



## Stegman (Feb 28, 2013)

Halligan said:


> Hankook are decent tires. I know many people who like the Dynapro ATM.


 
I got a set of the ATMs on my Ridgeline a couple of years ago and they've been great. Aggressive tread and good in mud and snow, but also pretty quiet on the roadways. Wear well, too. I'd highly recommend.


----------



## Highbeam (Feb 28, 2013)

Flatbedford said:


> I think these are the ones I put on my F250 last summer. They seem to ride nice and handle well and don't make that much noise. Mine are 265/75 R16 LRE. I think I paid about $180 each from my local guy. His price was comparable to the mail order as it included mounting and balancing.
> http://us.coopertire.com/Tires/Light-Truck/DISCOVERER-A-T3.aspx?tab=2


 
That's what I have, pretty much. I have a new one on the way from Utah since this latest rock punch through the tread resulted in a trashed tire. Cooper gave me 70$ towards the new tire based on tread depth remaining. Not bad I guess. The rock was about 2 inches long and the diameter of a quarter, the tire guy didn't have plugs that big.

We have tire chains here in the NW. Big, fat, steel, chain chains with little ice teeth welded on. If I need more traction than an AT tire then I sling on the chains.


----------



## hrhunter (Feb 28, 2013)

Halligan said:


> Hankook are decent tires. I know many people who like the Dynapro ATM.



I know I like the set on my Ford pickup. Don't settle for less than 10 ply.


----------



## Flatbedford (Feb 28, 2013)

I haven't had any puncture problems...yet. Only about 3k miles on them so far. I ran BF Goodrich All Terrain on my last two F250's but didn't want to spend the big bucks this time around.


----------



## Dairyman (Feb 28, 2013)

After watching several of my friends with cooper tires I put a set on my 03 f 250. They handled great and wore well until I had about half the tread left. Then one lost its cap and about a month later a belt separated.   I replaced the coopers with a cheap off brand and they have wore terribly quick. My next set will be Hankooks.


----------



## woodsman23 (Mar 2, 2013)

kumo venture MT's


----------



## woodsman23 (Mar 2, 2013)

kumo venture MT's


----------



## Highbeam (Mar 2, 2013)

Dairyman said:


> After watching several of my friends with cooper tires I put a set on my 03 f 250. They handled great and wore well until I had about half the tread left. Then one lost its cap and about a month later a belt separated.  I replaced the coopers with a cheap off brand and they have wore terribly quick. My next set will be Hankooks.


 
Bummer. I'm at just over 50% treadlife on the coopers and don't trust them on gravel. We use them in our fleet trucks with no problems.but those trucks don't see gravel.


----------



## Isaac Carlson (Mar 4, 2013)

I am running Cooper ST Maxx 235 85 16. Great tires, little spendy, but MAN do they grip. Ice, snow, water, mud, grass, they do it all. Maybe look into the AT3 for more on road driving. I use my truck for a farm truck, wood getter, and daily driver, so I needed meaty tires. No road noise and almost ZERO rock retention. I MIGHT hear 1 or 2 hit the truck when on gravel compared to a constant pelting with other tires. I have 10,000 miles on mine now and I could easily get 60,000+ out of them, maybe even 80,000.


----------



## blades (Mar 4, 2013)

I run the Treadwright,  Re -tread  tires.  My f250,  06 is shod with the Sentinel model working well in everything, I have had other models in the past from them as well, I have no complaints.  265-17-E are about $114 ea. at present + shipping  Note: that these have a complete sidewall cap as well.  Balancing has not been a problem, never lost a cap either. Mileage about the same as any other tire. I will be getting another set in spring for the 350.


----------



## Dix (Apr 1, 2013)

Me again.

Still shopping, but running out of tread ware.

Found these, I don't mind the travel.

http://www.sears.com/bfgoodrich-lon...9566531000P?prdNo=10&blockNo=10&blockType=G10


----------



## Flatbedford (Apr 1, 2013)

You don't want a "P" tire, you want an "LT" tire for that big ol' Ford. ie LT 265 70 R17 Not P 265 70 R17.


----------



## Dix (Apr 1, 2013)

Thanks, Steve.


----------



## mywaynow (Apr 1, 2013)

Check Firestone out.  I used these and was happy with them and the price.  10 ply heavy duty tire.
http://www.tirerack.com/tires/tires.jsp?tireMake=Firestone&tireModel=Transforce+AT


----------



## festerw (Apr 2, 2013)

Don't remember if they've been mentioned in this thread but Treadwright are worth a look.

https://www.treadwright.com/c-21-265-70r17.aspx


----------



## Mr A (Apr 2, 2013)

Price goes up and down with the commodity of rubber prices, petroleum. I bought my last set at Walmart. Pretty good price, bu the service sucked, it took hours to get out of there. My 2nd choice was the mom and pop tire dealer I had previously purchased from- higher price but much better service and in and out quick, with free rotation. I learneed my lesson. Cheaper is not better..


----------



## Badfish740 (Apr 2, 2013)

People probably think I work for them at this point, but I assure you, I don't 

www.treadwright.com

Check them out!


----------



## Dix (Jan 28, 2014)

Resurrecting this ... did it today, one year later !!

Ended up with these  

http://tireselector.generaltire.com/selector.php







What a HUGE difference. I started the truck, let it warm up, put it in drive, moved forward 15 feet or so, and had to stop. The improvement was shocking. Took me the ride home to adjust. It's like driving the truck when it was new 

I highly recommend  Zima Tire in Speonk (right  next to Speonk Lumber) for any one on LI's East End !! Very, very happy right now !!


----------



## firefighterjake (Jan 29, 2014)

When my truck needs new tires I will most likely go with General Grabbers . . . had some on my wife's pick up from many years ago . . . wore like iron and were fantastic in all weather conditions.


----------



## Flatbedford (Jan 29, 2014)

I know the feeling Dix. My F250 was new for a few months when I replaced the worn out tires a few summers ago. If you really want the new truck feel, replace the shocks too!


----------



## raiderfan (Jan 29, 2014)

Doing The Dixie Eyed Hustle said:


> Resurrecting this ... did it today, one year later !!
> 
> Ended up with these
> 
> ...




I put General Grabber AT2's on my Dakota (when I had it) and now on my Tacoma.  I actually drove my Tacoma out of the lot, down the road about a mile to a tire place and bought these tires to replace the Dunlop crap that came stock.  Like these tires a lot.


----------



## ShenValSteve (Jan 29, 2014)

I had Grabber AT2s on my 98 F150 the last three years I had it (winter only, I like to save that good tread for bad weather).  I really liked them, thought they were every bit the equal of the Goodrich TA KOs.  I had the 10 ply as well.


----------



## aussiedog3 (Jan 29, 2014)

Hard to beat Michelin's if you can afford them.
I did put Uniroyal Laredo's on my 1/2ton Suburban and am very pleased with them, wearing well.


----------



## BrotherBart (Jan 29, 2014)

I had Larados on my S10 Blazer and later on my 3/4 ton Suburban from the factory. Worst tires I have ever owned. The Burb now has BFG Commerical T/A Traction shoes on it and they may not give lots of years of wear but that truck could climb the Matterhorn with those snow kicking, mountain goat tires on it.

They ain't cheap.


----------



## Ashful (Jan 29, 2014)

A few years back, I let a tire salesperson talk me into trying Toyo M410's, when I went in to buy four of another tire based on Tire Rack reviews.  I was simply blown away by those M410's, so much so that I bought that tire for my next two or three tire changes.

I've since moved, and my local dealer can't get Toyo's at a decent price, so they suggested those Hancook Dynapro's.  I've been running 'em on my Dodge 1500 4x4 for the last year now, and they're... okay.  Definitely much more slippy on snow and ice than the M410's, but they handle nice on dry pavement.  They also handle loads nicely, and I'm one of those idiots always treating his 1/2 ton truck like it's a _real _truck (it tries...).


----------



## lazeedan (Jan 29, 2014)

I have been running a set of Cooper AT3 for a year and half. I really like them. I normally like Michelins. A local shop talked me into the Coopers. I will buy again.


----------



## rwthomas1 (Jan 30, 2014)

Currently running Cooper AT's which, iirc, were about $7-800 installed?  Very happy with them.  Prime well is cheap Chinese crap.


----------



## D8Chumley (Jan 31, 2014)

I run Nitto Terra Grapplers LR E on my 2010 F150. I mostly got them for the size- 295/70-18 which is basically a 35" tire ( I have a 2" front level kit lift with 3" rear blocks, a poor mans 2" lift kit) but with 31K on them they are wearing well and I would definitely buy another set. Bonus, mine were made in USA


----------

